

Visualize various stats about your css - ifcologne
https://github.com/mrmrs/cssstats

======
ifcologne
Great resource to do a quick check if your CSS smells.

I've used it to check if a codecanyon / themeforest template is clean enough
to start a deeper investigation.

Nice.

